# Blackberry Curve 8330



## tropical_smiles (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, maybe I can be a gadget geek sometimes. I just bought a blackberry Curve (i got more annoyed that I was talking to a cust. serv rep and ask if it was coming in pink and the guy said no they weren't planning on getting it with telus and now a week and half later..they came out with the pink blackberry curve..SOOO FRUSTRATED - not like it's isn't bad enough) have any of you guys returned a phone for another color???  

Well my main question is sometimes I see online websites that shows that people can download themes onto their blackberry.  Has anyone done this and it screwed up the system?  ie// I saw this and thought it was the cutest thing.

Blackberry 8300 Curve free theme : Blossomberry


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't think it'll screw up your system.. 

btw, how do you like the curve?  i have the pearl which is awesome but the curve looks even better!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i don't think it'll screw up your system.. 

btw, how do you like the curve? i have the pearl which is awesome but the curve looks even better!_

 
I like the functionality of it.  It's great since now my messages don't come screwed up where as on my regular phone I would have to use T9word and sometimes when you're not paying attention you end up writing the wrong messages but since blackberries don't have T9Word I never come across that problem.  

One time I was meeting up with a friend and I had meant to text her "i'm good" as in i'm good to meet up with her and i wrote "I'm home".  I ended up getting there and waiting for her and wondered where she was, and she thought I had cancelled our plans.  Now with the curve, I don't have to worry about that.

I definately would recommend this phone. Actually i was deciding this or the iPhone and in the end I played with the iPhone and I hated the fact that it didn't like it when I had longer nails.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm trying to decide between the curve & iphone too!  

i know what you mean about the T9word.. i think blackberry uses suretype, or something of the sort, but you can turn it on & off.  one time my friend asked me what i got my husband for my birthday, and i meant to type "i got him a hat"... well, it came out "i got him a gay" because theyre on the same buttons.. HAHAHA.  it was hilarious.


----------



## brownubian (Jul 22, 2008)

^That IS hilarious! Wait a minute...the curve is coming out in pink, omg. Basically all of my electronics are pink...including my laptop, lol! Anywho, no I haven't downloaded a theme strickly for the reason that you are worried about. I have gone on a crackberry to try to research a little about it but I am still a bit hesitant.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

i am in LOVE with my blackberry curve 8330. i got mine a couple weeks ago and im obsessed with it.

i have downloaded a bunch of themes and they do not screwup your system

im a real fan of nancydrewthemes.com


----------



## star25 (Jul 23, 2008)

If it's only a week and a half later, you should be able to exchange it for the pink one. 
Just tell them that the csr was misinformed and that affected your purchase. Since you're not asking for a full out refund, they'll probably accommodate you. 
If you make enough of a fuss, phone companies will give you what you want in the end. I speak form experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm with Rogers, and they recently got the pink Curve. I am SO getting it.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2008)

i LOVE my Curve! I download themes OTA or even via my PocketMac software and I haven't had any issues. There's always a risk when downloading anything so just make sure you're getting it from a trusted source.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 23, 2008)

I love my blackberry!!  I have the pearl but maybe will get the curve when it's time for a new phone!!  

Here are some cool sites I download stuff from ALL THE TIME.

themes4bb

pinstack

blueroomsolution


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys..I am definately going to look it up and see what themes to download to make it super cute!!!!!  What have you guys used for themes? Or which one are you currently using now?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 24, 2008)

wow i didnt know they had a pink blackberry curve! i have never seen it, only pink skins! i used to have the pearl and i liked the keyboard but sometimes messages do come out funny like what the girl said up there about what she got her husband LOL. i liked it though and thought the whole predictive text was convenient. i'm waiting for the blackberry bold 9000. sexyness. lol. and as for the themes, sorry idk. i wonder if there's a way you can make your own themes like on a sidekick which i currently have right now but i'm bored of it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Oops!​


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 24, 2008)

Wait they have a pink Curve?! I've had mine since Sept and I honestly think it's the best phone in the world!

But this whole theme thing, how do I dl them to the phone? I need them! haha


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jul 25, 2008)

Pink Curve?!?! What is this?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crackberry.com is the best for backgrounds and ringtones.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i'm waiting for the blackberry bold 9000. sexyness. lol._

 





 me tooooo!  it's so sexy!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_Wait they have a pink Curve?! I've had mine since Sept and I honestly think it's the best phone in the world!

But this whole theme thing, how do I dl them to the phone? I need them! haha_

 

Yah I'm in canada and post Telus and Rogers carry the pink Curve!!

Though I guess you could always do colorware.com and have them custom your blackberry faceplate.  Though idon't think i could leave without my phone!!!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_Wait they have a pink Curve?! I've had mine since Sept and I honestly think it's the best phone in the world!

But this whole theme thing, how do I dl them to the phone? I need them! haha_

 
I know i love my curve!! and i've only had it for less than two weeks!!!!

Though i can't figure out how to download it. I'm reading the instructions and it doesn't seem to work


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i am in LOVE with my blackberry curve 8330. i got mine a couple weeks ago and im obsessed with it.

i have downloaded a bunch of themes and they do not screwup your system

im a real fan of nancydrewthemes.com_

 
hey, I have a question for you.  WHen you downloaded the nancydrewthemes, how did you end up getting it to load on your blackberry curve?  I've installed it OTA and i have downloaded it but when I go to the theme section, it doesn't show up.

Any advise or things i should check?


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jul 27, 2008)

Wait theres an 8330???? I thought it was 8320??? Thats the one I have, but its with Tmobile. The Blackberry Bold is coming out soon!! YAY!! Its going to be hot!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Wait theres an 8330???? I thought it was 8320??? Thats the one I have, but its with Tmobile. The Blackberry Bold is coming out soon!! YAY!! Its going to be hot!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ha ha i know..everytime you get something new, there is always something better that comes out!!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the pink curve 8330 from Verizon, and I love it! I didn't know we could do all this stuff w/ themes!! Haha yeah Im a BB newbie.

I'm going download crazy right now! yessss. Thanks for the links ladies!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had my 8330 since September and I LOOOVE it. I get my ringtones and screensavers from Myxer - Download Ringtones and More AND you can uplaod your own ringtones and pics to their site too.


----------

